# Portal 2 stürzt beim Schließen ab



## maxklimmek (16. November 2016)

*Portal 2 stürzt beim Schließen ab*

Moin,

ich habe am Wochenende meine Rechner neu aufgesetzt - natürlich mit neuesten Treibern und allem Drum und Dran (Updates, ...).
Daraufhin habe ich mir einen ganzen Schwung Spiele von Steam heruntergeladen und installiert. Alles ist Tutti, bis auf die Tatsache, dass mir von allen Spielen ausschließlich Portal 2 abschmiert und das auch NUR beim Beenden des Spiels - jedesmal. Das drückt sich das folgendermaßen aus: Ich drücke im Menü auf Beenden ("zum Desktop zurückkehren" oder so), und dann wird der Bildschirm einfach nur schwarz und der Rechner reagiert auf keinerlei Eingabe mehr. Strg+Alt+Entf oder Win+D, egal. Nichts mehr. Muss ihn dann immer am Schalter "killen".
Probehalber habe ich das Spiel dann auf meinem Notebook installiert. Da tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.
Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich mich nach vielen Monaten mal wieder mit dem Rechner und Spielen beschäftige und kann deshalb auch nicht sagen, ob sich da schon irgendwas angebahnt hat, jedenfalls ist mir sowas noch nie vorgekommen.

Noch eine Kleinigkeit: Hat jemand ne Idee, was man dagegen manchen kann, wenn einem in unregelmäßigen Abständen angezeigt wird, dass ein Stecker ein- oder ausgesteckt wurde. Soundtreiber ist der Neueste.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Mühen.
Gruß

Konfiguration:
Win 10 64-bit
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 R2.0 EVO
Grafikkarte: GigaByte Radeon HD 7870 OC
CPU: AMD FX 8320
8 GB RAM von Corsair


----------



## Malkolm (16. November 2016)

*AW: Portal 2 stürzt beim Schließen ab*



maxklimmek schrieb:


> Noch eine Kleinigkeit: Hat jemand ne Idee, was man dagegen manchen kann, wenn einem in unregelmäßigen Abständen angezeigt wird, dass ein Stecker ein- oder ausgesteckt wurde. Soundtreiber ist der Neueste.



Den Kabelbruch ausfindig machen und fixen/ersetzen


----------



## maxklimmek (16. November 2016)

*AW: Portal 2 stürzt beim Schließen ab*

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort, aber das kann es nicht sein. Das Kabel ist neu, und wird auch nicht berührt, wenn die Meldung auftritt.

Gruß


----------



## masterX244 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Portal 2 stürzt beim Schließen ab*



maxklimmek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für deine Antwort, aber das kann es nicht sein. Das Kabel ist neu, und wird auch nicht berührt, wenn die Meldung auftritt.
> 
> Gruß


Rechner vibrieren oft leicht und das kann dann trotzdem irgendwo rumwackeln wo man es nicht bemerkt und Kabel können auch Montagsstrippen sein


----------

